# Gaining Weight



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 28, 2010)

So don't shoot me for complaining but I weigh 104lbs and I'm 5 9". I'm trying to gain weight but it's SO hard. Does anyone have any tips on how to gain weight?

I'm just so tired of people making anorexic comments. And random customers asking if I eat. Like when the f*ck did it become socially acceptable to ask someone a question like that.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a sister in law who has the exact same issue.  She is tall and extremely thin -- she is 5'9" or 5'10" tall and wears a size 0 or XS.  Her stomach is literally concave.  She gets tired of all of the comments, too.  Her family is naturally very very thin.  I would go see a doctor who can recommend a healthy way to gain weight -- more meals, more calories, etc.  
Hang in there and don't worry about what other people think!


----------



## larababyx (Jul 28, 2010)

tell me about it ! im really thin too ( but not as tall ) im going to the doctors this week cos its really annoying me now ! if i ate more properly i wouldnt get these really bad period pains either ! 
i think its best to go and they may refer you to a dietrician ?  if you ever need any one to talk to let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    we could both go doctors and we can help each other through it right ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 28, 2010)

i can understand your problem, i am trying to lose weight and its so hard and frustrating, i can see it being equally as difficult for you to gain weight, and no it isnt socially acceptable to ask those sorts of questions, its like asking a larger person, do you eat too much? its damn rude

sorry i havent got any tips for you

perhaps try increasing your intake of protein and 'good' fats, like nuts, seeds, avacados etc

keep some in your bag and munch through out the day to supplement your meals?


----------



## rutiene (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_I'm just so tired of people making anorexic comments. And random customers asking if I eat. Like when the f*ck did it become socially acceptable to ask someone a question like that._

 
The same time it became acceptable to show open derision to those overweight.

My main advice is to eat carbs with fat. Carbs = Breads, Starches (potato), and Sugar. Eat it with lots of fat and it should cause your body to start storing the fat. Also, if you do this while lifting weights, you may even keep your Body Fat % low.


----------



## DigitalRain (Aug 7, 2010)

How old are you? Sometimes its hard to gain weight when you are young and naturally thin, no matter what you eat. Your best bet is to try weight training to gain muscle at least till you hit your 30s.


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_How old are you? Sometimes its hard to gain weight when you are young and naturally thin, no matter what you eat. Your best bet is to try weight training to gain muscle at least till you hit your 30s._

 
I agree.  My sister was the same way and never gained weight no matter what she did.  She didn't gain anything till she had her first child in her late 20's.  Even now, she is still thin...just not a size 0 anymore.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2010)

Find out how much you burn in a day and add a few hundred calories to that and include heavy weight training. Forget the 5 pound weights, lift heavy and do few reps for gain and definition.

So things like adding a teaspoon of extra olive oil when cooking, extra fruit, 2%milk instead of skim etc will help.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with the posters above, gaining muscle will help give your body a healthy-looking bulk to it. Just be careful since having more muscle mass means that you'll also be burning calories more efficiently, since that is what muscle does.

  	In terms of diet, I wouldn't advise eating things that are particularly high-calorie just to gain weight (like cheeseburgers or milkshakes or something) because it won't be good for your body in the long run, even if you do gain weight from it. Instead, I'd recommend doubling up on healthy fats (nuts, fish), lean protein (meat, tofu, milk, yogurt, egg whites), and whole-grain carbs. Fruit & veggies should still be there though! This way, you'll gain weight without compromising your heart health and your health in the future when you're older.


----------



## robertstehle (Apr 13, 2016)

I can understand your problem, Few changes in lifestyle can give you better results in gaining weight.

 Below are the few steps to follow to gain weight:



Follow the regular eating     schedule, Three meals a day and include snacks in between. 
Intake the food with high calories     and nutrients like nuts, nut butters, dried fruit, fresh,dense     fruits, starchy vegetables, healthy oils and fats etc. 
Avoid trans fats which increase     the belly fat . 
Eat more proteins in your diet,     because lack of proteins leads to a lean body. Some of the prtein     foods are Boiled soya beans, Tuna, chicken, steak and many more.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 27, 2018)

You should try eating your food well, grind well, also feed yourself a healthy balanced diet. Don't let yourself starve even a second  Seriously, you should eat from time to time instead of eating too much in one time.


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 13, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]adding certain foods to your diet can make your weight gain efforts both healthy and more effective.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]best foods to help you gain weight or add muscle, the healthy way:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]milk
protein shakes
nut and nut butters
rice
potatoes and starches
red meats
avocados

[/FONT]


----------



## Buddy huges (Sep 5, 2018)

Well my suggestions is to have more raw meat foods are favorable for gaining weight and also take some protein powder and going to gym will also help you to gain weight. 

PS: don't eat fast food.


----------

